

Jamendo launches new Creative Commons music API with a $2500 contest - sylvinus
http://developer.jamendo.com/contest?hn

======
Lifescape
Took forever to find out what Jamendo actually is.

From their Facebook: "Jamendo is the world's #1 platform for free and legal
music downloads under Creative Commons licenses. Available in eight languages,
the site offers a catalog of over 350,000 tracks/ 60,000 albums/ 50,000
artists!"

And from G+: "The entire catalog is licensed under Creative Commons, allowing
artists to publish their music and preserve their rights while providing users
the freedom to download it for free."

------
jammartin
More details on the prizes:

Jamendo Innovation Award Winner: $1,000 Runner-up: $500 Winners will be chosen
by the Jamendo team.

Community Award sponsored by GitHub and 3scale Winner: $500 + a GitHub 2-year
Medium plan (for a single winner) or a 1 year Silver account (for a team)
Runner-up: $500 + a Sonos Play:3 HiFi Player offered by 3scale The winning app
will be the most voted by the Jamendo users.

------
chrisweb
Good luck to all the participants :)

